# Winter pics



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Thought I'd best get some pics in the snow before it all vanishes


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Absolutely superb pics Ged mate ... well impressed with those.

I was looking to do something similar, but we didn't really get much snow here. A couple of minor flurries but it didn't lay much.

Good job that man !


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Cheers Daz, went out for a bimble yesterday afternoon and took them, didn't go too far, just made sure I was going up a hill as I knew thats where the snow would be  Got some big versions for the 2006 calendar


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

damn, thats a nice R32


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

stunning motor and the pics are great


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Superb pics! :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

nice!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I love your R32 GTR,looks amazing.See my posts in the Box Hill threads.
The last picture is cool.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

those are wel nice pics, i want the do-luck kit even more now!... even though i stil dont have a skyline...and stil cant drive lol


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Very nice pictures.  

Sadly, we didn't get much snow in the Manchester area at all. 

-Elliot


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Haribo-Still don't drive,how old are you?


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Sharp!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

The Do-Lucks come out really well in that setting and sets the entire car off completely - Quality! :smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hi Ged*

2006 Calendar ehh!!
Sounds like a good idea to me......... :smokin: 
Quality pictures mate.


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

that is one gorgeous car mate  

i love the wheels, thinking about a set for mine now


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

For those who are on about Do-Luck...that is NOT a Do-Luck kit. As I've pointed out a few times on here now, the front bumper is an Ab-Flug front bumper with the fog lights removed.


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

That bumper is sextastic.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Awesome car, awesome pics. Top work Ged


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

*Wow*

Ged
That is one of the best looking 32s i have ever seen. Lovely photos too.
Sammy


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Not a Do-Luck kit??


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*great pics Ged*

nearly 360'd my little beauty on Wednesday morning in Hampshire. Who says snow isn't fun


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Cool pix! 

Cya O!


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

very nice mate very nice

you like that bit of wood dont you lol


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Cheers for the comments guys  

Smiffy - its the only place near me to have snow  and thats the first time I've used that carpark for pictures  


And no its not a Do-Luck kit. the wheels are Double Six's which I bought, but the front bumper, as Daz has said, is AbFlug and was on the car when it was imported along with the sideskirts which still remain a mystery.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Ged, I reckon you should edit your sig and state what bumper it is to avoid any future confusion ! LOL !


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> Haribo-Still don't drive,how old are you?


15.....


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Absolutely stunning pics as usual Ged!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

You took the car out in the snow! Just think of the salt spray on the double-sixes.  

Just joking, excellent pics, really well composed and lit. :smokin: The snow really highlights the details on the car, (God, how gay do I sound   ).


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

tim stop scoffing all the cakes and biscuits and take some nice winter pics your beast!!


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Superb Photos !!!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

tim b said:


> You took the car out in the snow! Just think of the salt spray on the double-sixes.



You should of seen the state it was in yesterday morning when I got it out of the garage!  So I took it to my local jetwash and treated it to a decent clean, wasn't going to do it at home as it was to fookin cold


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

I know what you mean about the cold, about half way through washing the car your fingers loose all feeling, and turn into useless lumps of ice.  I decided to leave the Skyline in the garage while all the salt is about, then I only have to wash it when its warm.  



> Originally Posted by Yunis A
> tim stop scoffing all the cakes and biscuits and take some nice winter pics of your beast!!


I've eaten all the pies now, so I'll get on with some pics of the 'beast' soon, and if I've got any time left after I'll take some of the car too.   

Ber boom tisch. (Don't worry, I won't give up the day job  )


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

wow, great pics
nice body kit you have there

:smokin:


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

man that awesome! top stuff.


----------

